# Die Zeichnungen von Kafka



## Martizia

Meine Liber Damen und Herren!
ich beschwore euch mir helfen noch ein mal, bitte.
Koennten Sie bitte die zwei Saetze korrigieren. Ich bin sicher, habe ich dort viele Fehler gemacht, aber ich moechte nicht mich blamieren.

During your visit, speaking about our exhibition you have mentioned about the oppotunity to get drawings of Kafka from the collection of his Berlin publisher. Now the prossess of preparation of the kataloque  goes to the end, according this reason I would like to precise, does your proposal remain in force.

Während Ihrer Reise nach Moskau, haben Sie in Zusammenhang mit unserer Ausstellung nebenbei erwähnt uber die Moglichkeit die Zeichnungen von Kafka aus der Sammlung von seinem Berliners Vorleger zu bekommen . Der Prozess der Katalog Übergabe im Druck möchte ich präzisieren, dass Ihrer Vorschlag in Kraft bleiben.
 
Danke schoen im Voraus
Ich weiss ich bitte mir zu korrigieren sehr oft


----------



## elroy

Mein Versuch: 



			
				Martizia said:
			
		

> Meine *lieben* Damen und Herren!
> ich beschwore *(ersuche?)* euch*,* mir noch ein mal *zu* *helfen* , bitte.
> Koennte*t* *ihr* bitte die zwei Saetze korrigieren*?* Ich bin sicher, *dass* *ich *habe  dort viele Fehler gemacht *habe*, *und* ich moechte *mich *nicht blamieren.
> 
> During your visit, *while* speaking about our exhibition you have  mentioned about  the oppo*r*tunity to get drawings of Kafka from the collection of his Berlin publisher. Now the prossess of preparation of the *catalogue* *has come* to *an* end, *and* *for* this reason I would like to *specify that* does  your proposal remain*s* in force *(under consideration?)*.
> 
> Während Ihrer Reise nach Moskau (your visit = *Ihres Besuchs*), haben Sie*, als Sie über unsere Ausstellung gesprochen haben*, *nebenbei die Möglichkeit* erwähnt, uber die Moglichkeit die Zeichnungen von Kafka aus der Sammlung *seines Berliner Vorlegers* zu bekommen . Der *Forgang der Aufbereitung des Katalogs ist zu Ende gekommen,*  im Druck  *und ich* möchte *dementsprechend* präzisieren, dass Ihrer *Antrag* in Kraft *bleibt*. *(zur Diskussion steht?)*
> 
> Danke schoen im Voraus
> Ich wei*ß,* ich bitte *zu oft um Korrekturen*
> Quatsch! Wir machen es gerne!


 
Das mit dem Antrag verstehe ich nicht genau. Wieso kann ein Antrag "in Kraft" sein? Meines Erachtens ist ein Antrag noch nicht "in Kraft," bis er angenommen wird.


----------



## MrMagoo

elroy said:
			
		

> Mein Versuch:
> 
> Während Ihrer Reise nach Moskau (your visit = *Ihres Besuchs*), haben Sie*, als Sie über unsere Ausstellung gesprochen haben*, *nebenbei die Möglichkeit* erwähnt, uber die Moglichkeit die Zeichnungen von Kafka aus der Sammlung *seines Berliner Verlegers* zu bekommen . Der *Vorgang der Aufbereitung des Katalogs ist zu Ende gekommen,* (besser vielleicht: Die Aufbereitung/Zusammenstellung des Katalogs ist abgeschlossen) im Druck *und ich* möchte *dementsprechend* präzisieren, dass Ihrer *Antrag* (besser: Anfrage (?))in Kraft *bleibt*. *(zur Diskussion steht?)*
> 
> Danke schoen im Voraus
> Ich wei*ß,* ich bitte *zu oft um Korrekturen*
> Quatsch! Wir machen es gerne!
> 
> Das mit dem Antrag verstehe ich nicht genau. Wieso kann ein Antrag "in Kraft" sein? Meines Erachtens ist ein Antrag noch nicht "in Kraft," bis er angenommen wird.


 
Richtig - am besten sagt man "..., daß ihr Antrag (ihre Anfrage) bearbeitet wird".

"Antrag" ist eher etwas, daß in behördlichen/gerichtlichen Verfahren geregelt und dem dann stattgegeben wird - oder auch nicht.
Wenn es - wie hier um einen Katalog, eine Auflistung geht, dann scheint eher "Anfrage" zu passen (=Wunsch, Bitte).


----------



## elroy

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Richtig - am besten sagt man "..., daß ihr Antrag (ihre Anfrage) bearbeitet wird".
> 
> "Antrag" ist eher etwas, daß in behördlichen/gerichtlichen Verfahren geregelt und dem dann stattgegeben wird - oder auch nicht.
> Wenn es - wie hier um einen Katalog, eine Auflistung geht, dann scheint eher "Anfrage" zu passen (=Wunsch, Bitte).


 
Ja klar.  Nach deiner Erklärung finde ich auch "Anfrage" besser.


----------



## Martizia

Lieben Elroy und MrMagoo! I weiss es nicht wie kann ich sie danken. Sie haben mir sehr viel geholfen. Danke schoen. Eure Erklaerungen waren sehr nutzlich und wertvoll fuer mich. Danke schoen sie noch einmal.


----------



## Ralf

Martizia said:
			
		

> ... Now the prossess of preparation of the kataloque goes to the end, according this reason I would like to precise, does your proposal remain in force.
> ...
> Der Prozess der Katalog Übergabe im Druck möchte ich präzisieren, dass Ihrer Vorschlag in Kraft bleiben.


Hm, aus den Informationen beider Sätze hätte ich es eher so verstanden:
Gegenwärtig/In Kürze soll der vorbereitete Katalog in Druck gehen/gedruckt werden. Aus diesem Grunde wollte ich mich vergewissern, dass/ob Ihr Angebot/Vorschlag noch gilt/gültig ist/Gültigkeit besitzt.

Ralf


----------



## elroy

Martizia said:
			
		

> *Liebe* Elroy und MrMagoo! I*ch* weiss es  nicht*,* wie *ich euch* *danken kann*. *Ihr habt* mir sehr viel  geholfen. Danke schoen. Eure Erklaerungen waren sehr n*ü*tzlich und wertvoll fuer mich. Danke *euch* noch einmal.


 
Keine Ursache, gern geschehen!

Also dann, hier unsere bisherige Version:

*Während Ihres Besuchs haben Sie, als Sie über unsere Ausstellung gesprochen haben, nebenbei die Möglichkeit erwähnt, Zeichnungen von Kafka aus der Sammlung seines Berliner Verlegers zu bekommen.  Die Aufbereitung des Katalogs ist abgeschossen und ich möchte dementsprechend präzisieren, dass Ihre Anfrage noch bearbeitet wird*


----------



## Ralf

elroy said:
			
		

> ...Also dann, hier unsere bisherige Version:
> 
> *Während Ihres Besuchs haben Sie, als Sie über unsere Ausstellung gesprochen haben, nebenbei die Möglichkeit erwähnt, Zeichnungen von Kafka aus der Sammlung seines Berliner Verlegers zu bekommen. Die Aufbereitung des Katalogs ist abgeschossen und ich möchte dementsprechend präzisieren, dass Ihre Anfrage noch bearbeitet wird*


Elroy, das klingt perfekt. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der letzte Satz wirklich 100%-ig dem entspricht, was Martizia eigentlich ausdrücken wollte.

Martizia, kannst du den Satz einmal auf Russisch schreiben? Vielleicht reichen meine (irgendwo verschütteten ) Russischkenntnisse noch aus, um die Übersetzung mit dem Original zu vergleichen.

Ralf


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Hm, aus den Informationen beider Sätze hätte ich es eher so verstanden:
> Gegenwärtig/In Kürze soll der vorbereitete Katalog in Druck gehen/gedruckt werden. Aus diesem Grunde wollte ich mich vergewissern, dass/ob Ihr Angebot/Vorschlag noch gilt/gültig ist/Gültigkeit besitzt.
> 
> Ralf


 
Ach ja stimmt!

Sie hat doch "goes" gesagt.  Tut mir Leid, wenn ich es falsch aufgefasst habe.  Die englische Version besteht auf jeden Fall aus grammatikalischen Fehlern, aber so viel hätte man trotzdem ableiten können.

Bei "does your proposal..." hast du wieder Recht.  Das hätte natürlich "if" heißen sollen.

Hier also wieder eine abgeänderte Version:

*Während Ihres Besuchs haben Sie, als Sie über unsere Ausstellung gesprochen haben, nebenbei die Möglichkeit erwähnt, Zeichnungen von Kafka aus der Sammlung seines Berliner Verlegers zu bekommen.  In Kürze soll der vorbereitete Katalog gedruckt werden. Aus diesem Grunde wollte ich mich vergewissern, ob Ihre Anfrage noch gilt.*

*Natürlich brauchen wir dringend den Zusammenhang bzw. eine eingehende Erklärung der beabsichtigten Bedeutung des Textes, damit wir eventuell eine endgültige Version verfassen können. *


----------



## guzista

proposal ist doch ein Angebot und keine Anfrage oder Antrag !!!


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Elroy, das klingt perfekt. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der letzte Satz wirklich 100%-ig dem entspricht, was Martizia eigentlich ausdrücken wollte.
> 
> Martizia, kannst du den Satz einmal auf Russisch schreiben? Vielleicht reichen meine (irgendwo verschütteten ) Russischkenntnisse noch aus, um die Übersetzung mit dem Original zu vergleichen.
> 
> Ralf


 
Ich habe in meinem letzten Beitrag die andere von dir vorgeschlagene Version vorgeführt.

Hoffentlich befolgt Martizia deinen Rat, damit uns allen klarer wird, was die Bedeutung sein soll.


----------



## elroy

guzista said:
			
		

> proposal ist doch ein Angebot und keine Anfrage oder Antrag !!!


 
Ich glaube eher nicht.

"Angebot" ist eher "offer," oder?


----------



## Martizia

Liebe Feunde! Danke schoen fuer die Hifle. 

so klingt diese Saetze in Russisch:

Во время Вашего визита в Москву, Вы обмолвились о возможности получения рисунков Кафки из собрания его берлинского издателя. Мы почти закончили подготовку каталога к печати и в связи с этим я хотела бы уточнить, остается ли Ваше предложение в силе.


----------



## Jade

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich glaube eher nicht.
> 
> "Angebot" ist eher "offer," oder?



Elroy,

Guzista hat recht. Proposal ist ein Angebot. Wenn wir von einer Anfrage reden, ist es "enquiry". Bei proposal kann es sich nur um ein Angebot oder vielleicht noch besser Vorschlag handeln.

Bsp.: What is your proposal oder what do you propose? = Was schlägst Du vor

Jade


----------



## elroy

Jade said:
			
		

> Elroy,
> 
> Guzista hat recht. Proposal ist ein Angebot. Wenn wir von einer Anfrage reden, ist es "enquiry". Bei proposal kann es sich nur um ein Angebot oder vielleicht noch besser Vorschlag handeln.
> 
> Bsp.: What is your proposal oder what do you propose? = Was schlägst Du vor
> 
> Jade


 
Also kann ein Angebot auch geschrieben sein?  Weil ich glaube, es geht hier um ein "written proposal."


----------



## Jade

Am besten warten wir auf Ralf's Übersetzung vom russischen in deutsche, dann wissen wir genau über was wir reden.

Jade




			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Also kann ein Angebot auch geschrieben sein?  Weil ich glaube, es geht hier um ein "written proposal."


----------



## elroy

Jade said:
			
		

> Am besten warten wir auf Ralf's Übersetzung vom russischen in deutsche, dann wissen wir genau über was wir reden.
> 
> Jade


 
Tolle Idee!  

Das war nämlich das Hauptproblem bei uns, da wir (ich meine ich und MrMagoo) nicht wussten, worum genau es ging.


----------



## Ralf

Martizia said:
			
		

> ... Мы почти закончили подготовку каталога к печати и в связи с этим я хотела бы уточнить, остается ли Ваше предложение в силе.


Ohne Wörterbuch war es nicht ganz einfach (ich habe es irgendwo vergraben und konnte es auf die Schnelle nicht wiederfinden ). Irgendwie kam ich mit уточнить = präzisieren, klarstellen in diesem Zusammenhang nicht ganz zurecht. Aber nun bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, das folgendes gemeint ist:

Wir haben die Druckvorbereitungen für den Katalog nahzu abgeschlossen. Ich wollte in diesem Zusammenhang (nicht ganz wörtlich, klingt im Deutschen aber besser so) klären (wörtlich: klarstellen oder präzisieren), ob Ihr Vorschlag noch Bestand hat (oder: ... weiter Bestand hat - wörtlich: in Kraft bleibt).

oder:

Wir haben die Druckvorbereitungen für den Katalog nahzu abgeschlossen. Ich wollte in diesem Zusammenhang (eventuell einfügen: nochmals) klären, ob Sie Ihren Vorschlag noch aufrecht erhalten.

Etwas höflicher und formaler:

Wir haben die Druckvorbereitungen für den Katalog nahezu abgeschlossen. In diesem Zusammenhang wollte ich mich nochmals vergewissern, ob Ihr Vorschlag auch weiterhin Bestand hat.

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Hier also wieder eine abgeänderte Version:
> 
> *Während Ihres Besuchs haben Sie, als Sie über unsere Ausstellung gesprochen haben, nebenbei die Möglichkeit erwähnt, Zeichnungen von Kafka aus der Sammlung seines Berliner Verlegers zu bekommen.  In Kürze soll der vorbereitete Katalog gedruckt werden. Aus diesem Grunde wollte ich mich vergewissern, ob Ihre Anfrage noch gilt.*
> 
> *Natürlich brauchen wir dringend den Zusammenhang bzw. eine eingehende Erklärung der beabsichtigten Bedeutung des Textes, damit wir eventuell eine endgültige Version verfassen können. *



Es wird immer perfekter, aber hier noch zwei Vorschläge, die natürlich nicht umgesetzt werden müssen:

*Während Ihres Besuchs haben Sie, als Sie über unsere Ausstellung gesprochen haben, nebenbei die Möglichkeit erwähnt, Zeichnungen von Kafka aus der Sammlung seines Berliner Verlegers zu bekommen.  In Kürze soll der vorbereitete Katalog gedruckt werden. Aus diesem Grunde möchte ich mich vergewissern, ob Ihre Anfrage noch immer gilt.*

Nach Ralfs Russisch-Übersetzung lasst mich mal den entgültigen Satz schreiben (ohne Berücksichtigung meiner vorherigen Vorschläge):

*Während Ihres Besuchs haben Sie, als Sie über unsere Ausstellung gesprochen haben, nebenbei die Möglichkeit erwähnt, Zeichnungen von Kafka (warum nicht die russische Variante: Zeichnungen Kafkas?) aus der Sammlung seines Berliner Verlegers zu bekommen. Wir haben die Druckvorbereitungen für den Katalog nahezu abgeschlossen. In diesem Zusammenhang wollte ich mich nochmals vergewissern, ob Ihr Vorschlag (dann doch eher Angebot) auch weiterhin Bestand hat.*


----------



## Ralf

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier nochmal der erste Teil:





			
				Martizia said:
			
		

> Во время Вашего визита в Москву, Вы обмолвились о возможности получения рисунков Кафки из собрания его берлинского издателя. ...


Wörtlich übersetzt: 

Während Ihres Besuches in Moskau erwähnten Sie die Möglichkeit, Zeichnungen Kafkas aus der Sammlung seines Berliner Verlegers zu bekommen.

Er ist also etwas kürzer als die bisherigen Übersetzungen. Da sich diese aber relativ wörtlich an Martizias ersten Vorschlägen orientieren, sehe ich keine Veranlassung, den ersten Satz nun unbedingt an die kürzere russische Variante anzupassen. 

In diesem Zusammenhang noch eine Frage an Martizia:
"обмолвиться" wurde oben mit erwähnen übersetzt - kann man es nicht aber auch als "sich versprechen" verwenden? 

Zur Zusammenfassung:



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> *In Kürze soll der vorbereitete Katalog gedruckt werden.*


... gefällt mir rein sprachlich am besten. Daher folgender folgender Vorschlag:

Als wir während Ihres Besuches in Moskau über unsere Ausstellung sprachen, erwähnten Sie beiläufig (beiläufig gefällt mir besser als nebenbei und kommt in Verbindung mit "erwähnen" sicher auch auch dem russischen "обмолвиться" recht nahe) die Möglichkeit, Bilder Kafkas aus der Sammlung seines Berliner Verlegers zu bekommen. In Kürze soll der vorbereitete Katalog gedruckt werden. Aus diesem Grunde wollte ich mich vergewissern, ob Ihr Angebot auch weiterhin Bestand hat.


Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> In diesem Zusammenhang noch eine Frage an Martizia:
> "обмолвиться" wurde oben mit erwähnen übersetzt - kann man es nicht aber auch als "sich versprechen" verwenden?
> 
> Zur Zusammenfassung:
> ... gefällt mir rein sprachlich am besten. Daher folgender folgender Vorschlag:[/color]



Noch eine Frage und ein Tipp an dich, Ralf:

Frage Martizia bitte nach "versprechen" und nicht "sich versprechen", denn das wäre ein ganz anderes Wort!   

Frage an dich: Wäre nicht "oбещание" besser geeignet für "versprechen" und "yпомяните ( в прохождении )" für "(beiläufig) erwähnen"?



> Als wir während Ihres Besuches in Moskau über unsere Ausstellung sprachen, erwähnten Sie beiläufig (beiläufig gefällt mir besser als nebenbei und kommt in Verbindung mit erklären sicher auch auch dem russischen "обмолвиться" recht nahe) die Möglichkeit, Bilder Kafkas aus der Sammlung seines Berliner Verlegers zu bekommen. In Kürze soll der vorbereitete Katalog gedruckt werden. Aus diesem Grunde wollte ich mich vergewissern, ob Ihr Angebot auch weiterhin Bestand hat.



Das klingt perfekt!


----------



## Ralf

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Noch eine Frage und ein Tipp an dich, Ralf:
> 
> Frage Martizia bitte nach "versprechen" und nicht "sich versprechen", denn das wäre ein ganz anderes Wort!
> 
> Frage an dich: Wäre nicht "oбещание" besser geeignet für "versprechen" und "yпомяните (в прохождении)" für "(beiläufig) erwähnen"?


Also, ich glaube, da kann uns wirklich nur noch Martizia weiterhelfen . Kurz zu deinen Vorschlägen:
обещание = das Versprechen - das Verb hierzu ist обещать = versprechen

"Sich versprechen" heißt eigentlich оговориться. Die Endung ~ся deutet dabei im Prinzip das "sich" an. Die Frage ergab sich für mich, weil Martizia mit обмолвиться ein Verb mit gleicher Endung verwendete.

Dein Vorschlag "yпомяните" klingt eher wie eine Aufforderung, kommt mir im übrigen aber recht komisch vor. Das Verb erwähnen ist "упоминать". "B прохождение" heißt etwa soviel wie "im Durchgang" und ist dabei recht wörtlich zu verstehen. Soweit ich die russische Sprache noch in Erinnerung habe, dürfte das also im übertragenen Sinne für "nebenbei, beiläufig" nicht funktionieren. Dann schon eher "между прочим" (= unter anderem, beiläufig) oder "мимоходом" (= im Vorbeigehen, unterwegs).

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> Also, ich glaube, da kann uns wirklich nur noch Martizia weiterhelfen . Kurz zu deinen Vorschlägen:
> обещание = das Versprechen - das Verb hierzu ist обещать = versprechen
> 
> "Sich versprechen" heißt eigentlich оговориться. Die Endung ~ся deutet dabei im Prinzip das "sich" an. Die Frage ergab sich für mich, weil Martizia mit обмолвиться ein Verb mit gleicher Endung verwendete.
> 
> Dein Vorschlag "yпомяните" klingt eher wie eine Aufforderung, kommt mir im übrigen aber recht komisch vor. Das Verb erwähnen ist "упоминать". "B прохождение" heißt etwa soviel wie "im Durchgang" und ist dabei recht wörtlich zu verstehen. Soweit ich die russische Sprache noch in Erinnerung habe, dürfte das also im übertragenen Sinne für "nebenbei, beiläufig" nicht funktionieren. Dann schon eher "между прочим" (= unter anderem, beiläufig) oder "мимоходом" (= im Vorbeigehen, unterwegs).
> 
> Ralf



Na ja, dafür, dass dein Russisch (wie du gesagt hast) schon etwas zurückliegt, bist du aber noch recht gut im Erklären.   

Jedenfalls danke ich dir für deine kurze Russischstunde.


----------



## Martizia

Ralf said:
			
		

> Wir haben die Druckvorbereitungen für den Katalog nahzu abgeschlossen. Ich wollte in diesem Zusammenhang (nicht ganz wörtlich, klingt im Deutschen aber besser so) klären (wörtlich: klarstellen oder präzisieren), ob Ihr Vorschlag noch Bestand hat (oder: ... weiter Bestand hat - wörtlich: in Kraft bleibt).
> 
> Ralf


 
Lieber Ralf ! ich bewundere mich mit dir! Wie ich sehe du sprichst Russisch nicht schlechte wie ich! Man muss zugegeben werden, ist deine Uebersetzung von diesem Abzatz am exakte!


----------



## Jana337

Martizia said:
			
		

> Lieber Ralf ! ich bewundere  *mich mit dir dich*! Wie ich sehe*,* sprichst *du* Russisch nicht schlechte*r als* ich! Man muss zugegeben  *werden* , dass deine Uebersetzung *dieses* Abzatz*es* am exakte*sten* *ist*!



Schönes Deutsch. 

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Schönes Deutsch.
> 
> Jana


 
Ein paar Sachen sind dir wohl entgangen:

_Lieber Ralf ! ich bewundere *mich mit dir  dich*! Wie ich sehe*,* sprichst *du* Russisch nicht schlechte*r als* ich! Man muss *zugeben* *werden  *, dass deine Uebersetzung *dieses* Ab*s*atz*es* am exakte*sten* *ist*!_


----------



## Whodunit

Dir aber auch. 



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Ein paar Sachen sind dir wohl entgangen:
> 
> _Lieber Ralf ! *I*ch bewundere *mich mit dir  dich*! Wie ich sehe*,* sprichst *du* Russisch nicht schlechte*r als* ich! Man muss *zugeben* *werden*, dass deine Uebersetzung *dieses* Ab*s*atz*es* am exakte*sten* *ist*!_


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dir aber auch.


 
Ach ja, klar.

Ich habe nämlich vergessen, die von Jana durchgestrichenen Wörter wieder durchzustreichen.  Das muss man ja machen, wenn man einen Text einer anderen Person kopiert und anfügt.  (Inzwischen habe ich meinen Beitrag editiert.)

Der kleine Buchstabe fand ich ja keine große Sache.  Das muss wohl entweder ein Tippfehler gewesen sein, oder einfach ein Anzeichen unserer saloppen Einstellung im Forum.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ach ja, klar.
> 
> Ich habe nämlich vergessen, die von Jana durchgestrichenen Wörter wieder durchzustreichen. Das muss man ja machen, wenn man einen Text einer anderen Person kopiert und *ein*fügt. (Inzwischen habe ich meinen Beitrag editiert.)
> 
> *Der kleine Buchstabe fand ich ja keine große Sache*. Das muss wohl entweder ein Tippfehler gewesen sein, oder einfach ein Anzeichen unserer saloppen Einstellung im Forum.


 
Satz in Fettschrift:

Dazu müssen wir sicherlich einen neuen Faden (mein Gott, ihr Puristen) erstellen, da ich hier meine Zweifel habe, ob das wirklich korrekt ist, so wie du ihn ausgedrückt hast. Aber das mache ich erst morgen, da ich leider schon wieder  "off muss" (Jugenddenglish).


----------

